# Mag85+shoddy soldering+tv = laugh



## Robban (Jul 3, 2006)

So I was sitting there having a bite to eat when I started to smell something funky. At first I thought it was someone burning something outside, BBQ season is in full swing after all. But then for some reason I started thinking about the threads I've read about catastrophic failure with CR123a's and started looking around at my lights. Doing this I noticed a thin line of light escaping from underneath my Mag85. The thing is.. it was standing bezel down on top of my TV. Needless to say I got to my feet real quick like and ran up to the light and picked it up.

I wish I had a pic of my face at that moment. It switched from "Aaaah something is burning" to "Hmm... now that's something you don't see everyday" to "BWAHAHAHAAHA that's hilarious!".

Apparently, something had triggered the regulation circuit (PIR1) and it had come alive all on its own. I later discovered that it was my shoddy soldering, or maybe more likely a bit of metal sticking up just a wee bit too far, that caused a short somewhere which turned it on. So it was *NOT* the regulator that was at fault here.

Needless to say I'm pretty darn glad I was at home when it happened...

Well atleast my TV will get rid of the heat more easily now


----------



## carrot (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice vent holes!


----------



## Bogus1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Heck that's just a flashaholic TV modded with cup holder


----------



## LEDcandle (Jul 3, 2006)

Dang maybe you can't solder but you can mould some plastic


----------



## Delvance (Jul 3, 2006)

Wahahaha  

It's good you're not taking it seriously!


----------



## DUQ (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, nice vent. It's a good thing you were home.

Note to self: Do not set hotwire [email protected]'s bezel down.


----------



## Alin10123 (Jul 3, 2006)

haaha, that's hilarious. (only because you think so though). Man... that's awesome!


----------



## roguesw (Jul 3, 2006)

hey, you discovered another use for MAG85, heater!!!


----------



## Rayne (Jul 3, 2006)

Definately a good thing you was home when it happened. Now just don't fall asleep with it in your lap!


----------



## Bogus1 (Jul 3, 2006)

I really like the looks of scalloped bezels such as KIU's run of stainless bezels but they shrink the spill beams with a silly shaped profile and can be irritating. Perhaps these bezels are actually very practical after all!


----------



## Trashman (Jul 3, 2006)

Pick up a can of lube and you're all set!


----------



## Blindspot (Jul 3, 2006)

Trashman said:


> Pick up a can of lube and you're all set!



Ugh... :sick2: 

Intimacy with appliances is potentially hazardous.


----------



## NewBie (Jul 3, 2006)

Robban said:


> So I was sitting there having a bite to eat when I started to smell something funky. At first I thought it was someone burning something outside, BBQ season is in full swing after all. But then for some reason I started thinking about the threads I've read about catastrophic failure with CR123a's and started looking around at my lights. Doing this I noticed a thin line of light escaping from underneath my Mag85. The thing is.. it was standing bezel down on top of my TV. Needless to say I got to my feet real quick like and ran up to the light and picked it up.
> 
> I wish I had a pic of my face at that moment. It switched from "Aaaah something is burning" to "Hmm... now that's something you don't see everyday" to "BWAHAHAHAAHA that's hilarious!".
> 
> ...




Yikes, it came on all by itself?

I'm glad to hear everything is okay.

What company makes the PIR1 power control thing?

------

No matter, I found it:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107211&page=21&pp=40&highlight=PIR1


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 4, 2006)

wowza.. i guess my idea to convert my flashlight shelf to a glass one will be a good idea... i've melted plastic boxes doing testing for the HDM6 before.. wild since they are clear plastic.. amazing to see how big of a hole, glad more serious damage didn't occur!

-awr


----------



## Robban (Jul 4, 2006)

NewBie said:


> Yikes, it came on all by itself?
> 
> I'm glad to hear everything is okay.
> 
> ...


This was NOT the fault of the regulator. I want that to be absolutely clear. It was my own fault for not checking for shorts hehe. It was working all funky when I tried it right after the little accident. Once I pulled it apart to make sure it wasn't shorted everything worked perfectly again 

The only reason I'm cool about it all is because the TV is kinda old. Would've been a bummer if it was new  But I would've probably laughed about it even then just because it's so redicolous 


Bogus1 said:


> I really like the looks of scalloped bezels such as KIU's run of stainless bezels but they shrink the spill beams with a silly shaped profile and can be irritating. Perhaps these bezels are actually very practical after all!


I had actually been thinking about picking one of those up but I refrained from doing so. And it's only useful if you're around when it happens. It aint gonna save anything on its own (all of you more than likely realise that, but just in case  ).


What's even more weird is that it had been sitting there for almost a week before it happened. Something must've been reaaaaally close to shorting when I set it down and then a small bump in the floor probably set it off.


----------



## The-David (Jul 4, 2006)

Blindspot said:


> Ugh... :sick2:
> 
> Intimacy with appliances is potentially hazardous.



AHHH MAN!!! 

Glad it was not worse.


----------



## Nubo (Jul 4, 2006)

Nothing a little duct tape can't fix.


----------



## Alin10123 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hmm... i was just thinking. If you had caught this a little later, the hole would've kept getting larger slowly. You would literally be seeing your light slowly descend into the TV like it was eating it up. Kinda funny when you think about it.


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 4, 2006)

imagine it was new and you were going to use that warrenty to get a new one.

you: umm, can i get a new tv set, it has a hole in it.

that guy: okay...,tell me what happen to it.

you: i set my flashlight bezel down on the TV and it turned on by it self.

that guy: uh, so what does a flashlight has to do with a hole?

you: oh, nothing much. it just melted a hole in it.

that guy: that thing DID what!?!


----------



## leukos (Jul 4, 2006)

Should have read your television owners manual more carefully:

"Not for use with high powered illumination devices." (p. 26)


----------

